# South African owned businesses



## biancadwyer (Aug 4, 2013)

Does anyone know of any South African owned businesses in the Vila Moura / Albufeira / Faro areas?

Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Do you mean a business that sells RSA food products etc or do you mean any RSA owned business?

If you want RSA food products I think British Corner Shop UK Groceries Delivered Worldwide has an RSA section.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

biancadwyer said:


> Does anyone know of any South African owned businesses in the Vila Moura / Albufeira / Faro areas?
> 
> Thanks



There are a lot - certainly hundreds; and a wide range from real estate to dentistry, security to spa treatments.


----------



## biancadwyer (Aug 4, 2013)

*SA owned businesses*



MrBife said:


> There are a lot - certainly hundreds; and a wide range from real estate to dentistry, security to spa treatments.


South African owned businesses? 

I'm looking for a company that might hire a welder / fitter & turner... someone from South Africa that understands the desperate need most South African's have to get out of there.

I have a friend wanting to leave and he is fully qualified. But because we are not part of the EU, we have to deal with a whole lot of red tape. We need someone willing to apply for a work permit on his behalf.


----------



## biancadwyer (Aug 4, 2013)

I meant businesses that are literally owned by South Africans.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

OK. Now I understand.

I ran a business in RSA for over 30 years and lived there for 12 and have a lot of SA friends so know what you're talking about. 

Unemployment here in PT is VERY high and any potential employer would have to justify hiring a Saffer over a local to the Govt and that's pretty much impossible for jobs such as you're talking about. 

Another issue they'd have is language. Unless they speak Portuguese, it's going to be even harder to find employment. 

If they have a UK/EU connection/passport then getting in isn't a problem and from the little experience I have, getting in without that connection isn't impossible but nor is it easy...... Going self employed and/or setting up a business would probably be a lot easier than getting a job.

If you send me a PM with your email address, I'll be happy to talk to my local man in Govt here and put him in touch with you if he thinks he can offer you any helpful advice.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

In the trade your looking for your friend then you need the more heavy industrial areas than the Algarve Lisbon, Porto or Coimbra where there is an industrial pipe manufacturing firm, but still think in current times then a National will get preference in any job oppurtunities


----------



## biancadwyer (Aug 4, 2013)

How do I send a PM?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll PM you and give you my email address and you'll get a notification.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Oops....... I don't seem to be able to send you a PM even though you have made the minimum number of posts required to receive them...... give me a little while and I'll try to speak to someone and sort it out.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Or you click on the dot next to TM's name, select send a PM, type in a title, type message and send


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It's now working so I've sent a PM with my email address.


----------

